# scale: how to choose?



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been planning things thinking my loco is 1:20.3, and that this is a common scale. Loco is 1:22.5 (regner lumberjack). 
Difference between the two is roughly 10%. I'm leaning toward not worrying about it. Somehow i can make my loco look bigger?
What would you do?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Things that affect the scale human aboard. Ladder rungs farther apart, raise the cab for taller folks, raise door knobs, seat, brake wheels same size and height etc..
The easiest thing to unify on various scales is the standard appliances. When the rungs all match car sizes can vary (visually) behind them.
John


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

You mention a loco but do you have rolling stock already? If you made an investment in 1:20.3 scale rolling stock its worth upscaling your loco as mentioned above. Generally I've seen a larger cab added to a loco and that's it. A lot of Bachmann rolling stock can be used for either scale as is thanks to the fact that they generally install over sized grab irons and break wheels.

Most large scale rolling stock that is commercially available use common coupler heights such that body mount will mate with body mount regardless of scale. This is also true for the offset knuckles like LGB and Kadee make that bring the truck mount couplers to body mount height.

And the last thought I have is, "who cares?" For example I have 1:22.5 LGB and Bachmann that I run side by side with 1:20.3 Accucraft and Bachmann, and have even mixed these cars on certain trains; LGB coaches look dinky pulled by an Accucraft K-27 but its 100% possible with no special modification aside from switching the coaches' from hook and loop to LGB knuckle couplers and if you think it looks good that's all that matters.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

"Scale" can be a funny thing sometimes. All three of these locos are the same scale. Likewise, your Regner loco can be 1:20.3, 1:22.5, or 1:24 (or something reasonably close should you desire. As John mentions above, "scale" is determined not necessarily by the model itself, but the aspects of the model which reflect human interaction. 

Things like doors, the spacing of grab irons, things of that nature. But even then--as this photo illustrates--the cabs of these locos are all different sizes. My rule of thumb--grab a figure of the scale you wish to model. If it looks plausible on the model, then run with it. 

Later,

K


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

The Lumberjack is a generic model of no specific prototype,
I turned mine into a 7/8th scale Fowler-esque tank loco and it made the cover of Steam In The Garden. The most important thing is to...
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Somehow i can make my loco look bigger?


 I up-sized a 1/24th loco to 1/22.5 by simply raising the cab roof. Clearly a loco won't look big enough if the driver can't get his head inside, but that small change made a lot of difference. (I also added an extension to the stack and bigger trucks on the tender, but they aren't applicable to yours.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Tongue in cheek, change the nationality!

Compare a "large" British passenger locomotive, such as a Gresley Pacific, to a "large" US locomotive, such as a UP FEF - difference in size is significant.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to think about your overall plan. Do you plan to build a scale layout? Are you going to have buildings and people? Or are you just going to run trains? If it;s the latter, keep both. Enjoy both. If you want to build a scale layout with lots of details, you're going to have to pick one scale over the other. 1.20:03 is huge and impressive. 1:22.5 has more locos and frt cars to pick from. It'll be easier turning the 1:22.5 into a small 1:20.3 loco than trying to shrink the 1:20.3 loco. What ever you decide, do what makes you happy and the heck with the hecklers.


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Thx guys. Back to what Pete mentioned re: tender. I plan to make a tender of sorts to hold electronics. Planned on using same size wheels as on loco- 1.085", which is 22" for 20.3 and 24.4" for 22.5. Would these wheels look ok on a 2 axle tender in either scale? 
Thx.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

They should look fine on a small tender. The Bachmann small wheels are about that size.

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a mix of scales in locomotives and rolling stock:

several 1/29 scale diesels, and 1/29 scale rolling stock, mostly mid-20th century prototypes.
two 1/22.5 scale Bachmann Big Haulers. 
two 1/20.3 scale Bachmann Spectrum moguls and one "connie" 2-8-0.
and a smattering of 1/22.5 and 1/24 scale "narrow gauge style" rolling stock.

I originally bought the Big Haulers for my Dad, and I have now inherited them.
I bought two Spectrum moguls just because they are gorgeous locomotives and I had to have them! 
and the "connie" is being heavily kitbashed.

But the majority of my locomotives and rolling stock, probably 70%, are 1/29 scale standard gauge.
several diesels and freight and passenger cars.

Since I am not at all interested in "Colorado" 3-foot gauge, and I only bought the 1/20.3 scale locos just because I really like them, 
I needed to "pick one scale" for my garden railroad itself..
for track, figures, vehicles and buildings..
I picked 1/29 scale for all of that, because that is the "primary" scale I am interested in.

So my railroad will be built to 1/29 scale overall..eventually I would like to have all code 250 track with "standard gauge" ties, 
and all my buildings will be built to 1/29 scale. Most of the trains I run will be 1/29 scale, with an occasional "steam train" hauled 
by Big Haulers and Spectrum moguls..I will probably end up with "dedicated" trains to match those locomotives..
(I wont run 20th Century steel boxcars behind them, instead I will choose "older style" and smaller "wood, narrow gauge style" cars, 
and an "old" wood caboose, to make a trainset that mostly matches in style and era...I will use "smaller" 1/24 and 1/22.5 type cars, like Bachmann wood boxcars,
and the Bachmann coaches..I will probably never own any *actual* 1/20.3 scale rolling stock, as they are far too large for what I want to run..
the Spectrum moguls are already relatively small, and the Connie is being based to 1/24 scale-ish..So I will never want or need actual 1/20.3 scale rolling stock.)

I will deal with those locos and trains being slightly "out of scale" with the rest of the railroad by..simply not caring about it! 

So thats how I am handling multiple scales..it will work for me! 

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Scot, Large Scale trains and scale are a bit like that. I stick with narrow gauge as some attempt to limit myself (except for Thomas) and have a good collection of 1:20 USA 3ft gauge but also have some British models in 1:19/1:20 and European models in 1:22 and 1:18?. I have a few strings of Bachmann coaches and cars in 1:22/1:24 for my Anniversary 4-6-0's because they are more affordable, compact and robust runners outside which mix better in scale with the Euro stuff. My 1:20, 2-6-0 and 4-4-0 are smallish so look OK with the Bachmann coaches too. A long string of Accucraft J&S coaches is expensive and huge therefore just one passenger and combine. My consists are often mixed or short passenger avoiding the necessity for many similar coaches. The 1:20.32 scale is great being accurate for 3ft gauge but the models can get a bit daunting for large prototypes. Oh, and I have some 1:13.7, 2ft gauge models too. 
I really have no choice with scale at all because I like them all! 

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Well said Andrew. Over the last 30 or so years, I have acquired new trains in new scales. My only rule is not to mix scales in a single session. Early on I bought a lot of LGB European cars and engines. That is the only stuff I don't run much any more.

Chuck


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Skeeterweazel, considering you are just starting out with live steam the scale of 1:20.32 is probably the way to go because if at some later stage you want another USA style live steamer there is probably more on offer in the Accucraft range in that scale. You could make the roof only just high enough for a 1:20.32 driver. Many smaller locomotives had very low roofs and the people were shorter in the old days anyway. If you do that you will not be forcing the model solely to that particular scale as it could then still be interpenetrated as a higher roof on a smaller scale model. I have an old Climax kit here in 1:24 but would prefer a 1:20.32 one so I am going to raise the roof a little so it is still credible for both scales. With small loggers there is some latitude as they varied so much.
I have to duck my head to get in a VR NA class Baldwin cab. Lyn was even lower.

Andrew


----------

